# Proxy For school and office.



## WolvesSoulZ (Sep 16, 2008)

-snip from the future-


----------



## Runefox (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm confused. Are you saying you set up a proxy? Or you found one?


----------



## Pi (Sep 16, 2008)

Go away, kid.


----------



## lilEmber (Sep 17, 2008)

o..O wow...that is confusing.


----------



## WarMocK (Sep 17, 2008)

Runefox said:


> I'm confused. Are you saying you set up a proxy? Or you found one?



I think he tries to explain that he set up an experimental proxy and wants to invite us to test it. ;-)


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Sep 17, 2008)

-Snip from the Future-


----------



## Eevee (Sep 17, 2008)

"Pr0x-Y.teamssf.net"

haha


ssh -D yo


----------



## net-cat (Sep 17, 2008)

ssh -D is awesome.

*uses it to bypass his work's shitty router*

EDIT: Oh hey. I'm "SkyNET Approved" now.


----------



## CyberFoxx (Sep 17, 2008)

Proxy for school and office... Yeah, because heaven forbid you should be learning or working...

But what do I know, I'm just a high-school dropout...


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Sep 17, 2008)

-Snip from the future-


----------



## harry2110 (Sep 19, 2008)

set up a vpn its alot easier and wont be detected as easily.


----------



## Eevee (Sep 21, 2008)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> I just have... Lots of experience..


apparently not if the best way you have to bypass filtering is a public proxy that doesn't have ads wow!!


----------



## hiphopopotimus (Sep 23, 2008)

No https? Doesnt encode the target url in the url bar?
That could only ever bypass the weakest of content filters.

Getting an SSH shell is so easy as well.


----------



## darkdoomer (Sep 23, 2008)

www.proxy.org

doesnt work on 4chan, all have been used to spam cp ;~;


----------

